# Downloading eastenders and other UK programs



## djh

Was wondering whether anyone had any info on how I can download UK programs such as Eastenders as the bbc iplayer doesn't allow it overseas.
Would appreciate any help


----------



## Fatbrit

Torrents are commonest method -- try joining TheBox :: Login or Home - UKNova. Membership is open at certain times -- keep trying.

If you don't understand bittorrent, you've got a steep learning curve. If you're using bittorrent in the US, ensure you use an IP blocker such as Peerguardian (Windows) or Moblock (Linux) to keep the lawyers off your back.

If you want to receive video from UK sites that block users from abroad, there's a workaround using proxies (foxyproxy is the best add-in to aid) but then there is the difficulty of finding a reliable UK proxy that hasn't itself been blocked. The only real answer here is a UK-based VPN account.

The last option is to use a slingbox. Hosted services seem to close with regularity, but if you've got friends/family who'll host one for you that'll work well.


----------



## Stravinsky

Also you can pick up a proxy IP which gives you a UK address so you can use iplayer as it fools it. Differing reports though, some say it is slow




Oops, sorry, just noticed FB mentioned that


----------



## Fatbrit

Stravinsky said:


> Oops, sorry, just noticed FB mentioned that


But not so eloquently.


----------



## Stravinsky

Fatbrit said:


> But not so eloquently.


I yam known fer my eloquanceness


----------



## synthia

There are some BBC shows that are available here, though they are usually a season behind. If you like science fiction, I think Torchwood and Doctor Who are current, but Primeval was a year behind.


----------



## wigwam

*Other options*

As Fatbrit says, there are some methods out there. Some are free (proxies, Tor), some cost a little (slingbox) some are easy for a non-techie person to handle, some are very complicated.

Here is a more detailed description of the slingbox method en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingbox but for this method you have to buy the hardware, and have a friend in the UK who needs to have some technical know-how and doesnt mind you eating in to his/her bandwidth.

Proxies are free - thta if you can find an open reliable source (as they get blocked regulary). If one goes down the proxy route, consider using Tor as this would be more stable. the links for Tor are here:

Windows: torproject.org/dist/vidalia-bundles/vidalia-bundle-0.2.0.34-0.1.10.exe

Mac: torproject.org/dist/vidalia-bundles/vidalia-bundle-0.2.0.34-0.1.10-universal.dmg

Linux: torproject.org/download-unix.html.en

One method which Fatbrit didnt mention was using a VPN service. This is by far the easiest and cheapest option for anyone without a lot of technical knowledge. Basically you have an alternative internet connection on your computer which routes you through UK servers. VPN is useful for many things and it so happens that one of them is viewing sites which block requests from servers outside that country. 

Prices mostly range from about $10 - $25 a month. The most inexpensive service I have seen is one from ADTelly who charge £5.50 a month. 

There you go. Lots of options. Take your pick. I cant post links but you can find stuff on your own.


----------



## Natashka

*I can watch all UK programmes*

Log onto https://my-private-network.co.uk/home
pay 5GBP a month and it's as simple as that. It gives you a UK IP address so the computer thinks it's in the UK. When you then want to watch US prgrammes you just log off. You can log on and off as much as you want.
Love it.
:clap2:


----------



## Ms B

Hurray! Thanks for the info. I have been desperate to watch 4od, I miss Jon Snow and his ties.


----------



## tomben

Many people will be aware of UK Nova for downloading UK TV over the internet but I wanted to make people aware of another option.

Streaming TV from netflix. They have a British genre among the 12,000 titles they claim to have.

Its 8.99 a month for the one at a time DVD from netflix but it also includes access to the new streaming TV service if you buy a box for one time fee of $99. Box is wired and wireless has HDMI and HDTV 720p output if your internet is up to it.

Get the box here -> www.roku.com

Someone has compiled a site of all the titles currently available, so go and search under British TV genre and see for yourself. There are 100's of programmes.

NetFlix Instant Watch Tracker

I have had this service for months now and think its great.


----------



## Fatbrit

Natashka said:


> Log onto https://my-private-network.co.uk/home
> pay 5GBP a month and it's as simple as that. It gives you a UK IP address so the computer thinks it's in the UK. When you then want to watch US prgrammes you just log off. You can log on and off as much as you want.
> Love it.
> :clap2:


Have read that the Beeb have been banning IPs from UK VPN providers since this "loophole" became more popular with the expat community. Any truth to this?


----------



## kittytwister

Anyone hear about iportal I have had it for about four weeks now and its brilliant for iplayer and east to log on. Only downside is that you can do everything with the computer except send emails when using it. It costs 50 euros per annum so if you check back with me at the end of the year I will be able to let you know much better but as it is my wife and I are really happy with it. they have a reduction if you are over 65 (you have to prove it) which is also very enticing.


----------



## antsimpson

*wanted down under + relocation, relocation Australia*

Only the BBC has to been so difficult in downloading stuff. 

I'm not a computer wiz and been in france I have the same problem.

I have no problems downloading any other english channels.

Relocation, Relocation is now beening filmed in Australia finding homes for people who are already there. No problems on downloading that. Has a bit about australian lifestyles.

Phil Down Under: Friday, 7.30pm, C4 | 4Homes | Channel4.com


----------



## barneyrumbles

I noticed that the Expat Shield are now charging to watch the BBC through it, bit cheeky seeing as they put ads on there too. I'm connected to Laptop Telly now, all the UK channels seem to work fine and without the buffering now. 

Google search LAPTOPTELLY


----------

